# S. Compressus



## RuthlessCarnage (Apr 1, 2010)

I got my S. Compressus from a LFS a few months ago and it was fine when I brought it home and it even looked okay at the store. I had got it with another member on P-fury. I told them about the 2 possible "hollandi" at the store, and we had picked up the fish on the sameday after looking at them for quite sometime at the store. It was fine for about a week of having it. And than one day I noticed it had a small white spot on its dorsel fin which at the time I didn't think much of. Because it wasn't that noticeable. In the morning it was clearly a different story. It's whole body looked like it was sprinkled with white dusted spots. As you will see in the before pics.

Immediately I was worried and I called a friend and asked them if they could I.D. the problem for me. After it was apparent it was a fugal infection and not ick, I went out to get some API Melafix and Pimafix. I treated the fish with the recommended dosage for the Melafix first which is 1 teaspoon(5ml) per 10 U.S. gallons(38L) of water. I have the compressus in a 55, so I put in 5 capfuls of Melafix. And I also used a drip system through an airline hose that slowly dripped the medication into the top of the aquarium so the fish wouldn't notice it. I did this by filling a small container halfway with aquarium water and slowly adding in the medication while stirring. From there I made it so the airline hose was hanging over the top of the tank and got it to fill with the medication and closed off the other end with a food sealer clip so it would stay in place. After a week, I did a 25% water change. I also raised the temperature slightly, to 82 degrees. After the week the fugal infection was no longer visable and one dosage was all it took thankfully. I than added in the Pimafix and repeated the process.

After the last water change it was back to 100% as you will see in the after pics.

Since the TLC, I've added live plants, sand, and pur amazon to the tank.

Before:





























After:







View attachment 193391


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Almost appears to be ammonia burn


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

my 2 fav medications.. I use them religiously... U did it very ingeniously but to others, make sure you have good circulation as pima and mela flex lower oxygen content in water and should be conscious of this... When I get new fish, I acclimate them with a little bit of each and a copper parasite medication in very very very minute levels with an air pump. I find it useful especially for saltwater but I can be sure no external parasites live and after 30-45 minute drip, some internal if present. That is not something I would recommend an amateur to attempt..


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

Well done man


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Nice recovery









I'm gonna move this to the Disease, Parasite, and Injury Forum...


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Good looking fish btw


----------



## Pirambeba (Feb 1, 2010)

Good Job!!


----------



## RuthlessCarnage (Apr 1, 2010)

Thats the friend that helped me out ^^


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)




----------



## Pirambeba (Feb 1, 2010)

RuthlessCarnage said:


> Thats the friend that helped me out ^^


No Problem Dude







Glad I could help!!!


----------

